# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Moroha Zukuri Tanto(since nobodies talking)

## Joseph Renner

Remember that moroha I posted in The bladesmiths cafe awhile back. I finally got some more work done on it. I put it in a light polish to check things out.

11" nagasa
Sorry for the bad pic:

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Remember that moroha I posted in The bladesmiths cafe awhile back. I finally got some more work done on it. I put it in a light polish to check things out.
> 
> 11" nagasa
> Sorry for the bad pic:*


Need to work on those photos Joseph hehe. Is that blade striaght with an offset Shinogi? what Kind of steel is it?

----------


## Joseph Renner

Going to try to get at least a mildly good digi-cam soon.
The blade is slight uchi-zori, slight enough most would probably call it straight. 
Im not sure what you mean by off-set shinogi?
The profile isnt quite straight, little bit of taper to it.
Its made of 1084.

Joe



> _Originally posted by Patrick Hastings_ 
> *
> 
> Need to work on those photos Joseph hehe. Is that blade striaght with an offset Shinogi? what Kind of steel is it?*

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Going to try to get at least a mildly good digi-cam soon.
> The blade is slight uchi-zori, slight enough most would probably call it straight. 
> Im not sure what you mean by off-set shinogi?
> The profile isnt quite straight, little bit of taper to it.
> Its made of 1084.
> 
> Joe
> *


I mean the ridge line is offset two thirds the width? looking abit closer I answered my own queastion.  I wont ask as many dumb queastions when you get better pics  :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph Renner

The back edge takes up a little more than 1/3 the width. Im not sure if that makes it offset as Ive seen them this way before. People will call it what they will though, right.

But will you really ask less dumb questions? :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *The back edge takes up a little more than 1/3 the width. Im not sure if that makes it offset as Ive seen them this way before. People will call it what they will though, right.
> 
> But will you really ask less dumb questions? *


Im the last guy to be stickler on japanese terms... it was the picture I wasn't see correctly not your description. when I say offset I mean as compared to centered. 
  and yes, I will still ask dumb queastions, but I will be able to answer more of them for myself with better pics hehe.

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Patrick Hastings_ 
> *
> 
> and yes, I will still ask dumb questions, *


Good I wouldnt want to be the only one!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patrick Hastings

Here is some of my last 1084 steel stock. rather than lowering the quality of the pic I Blacked the unimportant parts. I got the file size down to 35K, and the pic is still pretty clear, besides some dust and such.

----------

